# Kaspersky startet zu spät



## strzata (20. September 2010)

Hallo,
seit Wochen nervt mich beim Hochfaren die Windows-Meldung "Antivirenprogramm ist deaktiviert". Das liegt daran, dass Kaspersky zu spät startet. Ist auch eigentlich gefährlich, da der Rechner ja schon ins Internet geht, bevor der Virenschutz greift. Kennt jemand eine Möglichkeit, das Problem zu lösen?
Danke für eine Antwort.
Norbert


----------



## jappu (24. September 2010)

hi,
gibt es einen grund wieso du kasperski benutzt?
ich kenne mich damit zwar nicht beosnders aus, da ich antivir immer benutze. es ist kostenlos und startet soweit ich das sehen kann, bei mir immer sofort. 
wobei ich denke, dass du das bei kasperski auch einstellen kannst oder n tool dafür runterladen kannst..
ich glaube aber auch nicht, dass du viele viren bei der verbindung einfangen kannst. höchstens cookies oder sowas, da kannst du das programm nochmal durchlaufen lassen und daran den pc durchsuchen lassen. 
ich glaube richtige viren kriegst du erst wenn du etwas runterlädst oder emails öffnest, die dann sofort mit download beginnen...


----------



## strzata (24. September 2010)

>>ich glaube aber auch nicht, dass du viele viren bei der verbindung einfangen kannst
Da hst Du sicher nicht recht. Als es noch kein SP2 gab, hatte man bei einer Internetverbindung ohne Virenschutz sofort etliche Viren auf dem Rechner. Und es wird auch immer wieder in den Foren beschrieben, dass man einen Virus einfangen kann, ohne dass man etwas runterlädt.
Gruß Norbert


----------



## sheel (25. September 2010)

Das er zu spät startet, wird wohl nicht daran liegen, dass er extra wartet, sondern dass beim Rechnerstart zu viel andere Programme auch geladen werden müssen.
Ausschalten, was man nicht ungedingt braucht, sollte helfen.
Einem bestimmten Programm Vorrang geben geht halt nicht.


----------



## strzata (26. September 2010)

Danke für Deine Antwort. Es muss halt alles geladen werden, u.a. das Netzwerk nebst WLAN, das .Net, Audio und anderes mehr. Klar kommt dabei Kaspersky irgendwann auch dran, aber eben zu spät. Hab vor längerer Zeit mal gelesen (damals hat es mich nicht interessiert und ich hab vergessen wo das war), dass man die Bootreihenfolge irgendwie ändern kann. Ich dachte, in diesem Forum hat davon schon mal einer was gehört.
Gruß Norbert


----------



## sheel (26. September 2010)

Mit booten war wohl die Reihenfolge bei einem Multi-OS-System gemeint.
Hier gehts ja nur um ein Betriebssystem.

Und auch nicht zum vergessen: Gestartet werden sie wahrscheinlich alle ziemlich gleichzeitig.
Nur, bis das Programm fertiggeladen hat und man in der Taskleiste ein Symbol sieht etc, kann es länger dauern; vor allem da alle gleichzeitig laden.


----------

